# What's Your Hedgie's Nickname?



## Bramble

My husband says Bramble's room smells like Marmite (pic below), so we've dubbed him 'Marmite-Man'  









Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammy

In private we usually call Marceline "wee bae". Sometimes I refer to her as "the Hedge", and my partner uses "small bean" and "little spiky floof" on occasion. To others we just call her Marcy. :smile:

As for the male rescue hedgehog that we're currently trying to find a home for, we call him MANHEDGE, and sometimes (Stinky) Tofu. :lol:

p.s. I love marmite


----------



## Bramble

Hammy said:


> In private we usually call Marceline "wee bae". Sometimes I refer to her as "the Hedge", and my partner uses "small bean" and "little spiky floof" on occasion. To others we just call her Marcy.
> 
> As for the male rescue hedgehog that we're currently trying to find a home for, we call him MANHEDGE, and sometimes (Stinky) Tofu.
> 
> p.s. I love marmite


Love the name Stinky Tofu  I sometimes also just call Bramble 'The Hog'.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScribblesAndQuills

Well when our little guy is sleepy he likes sitting in his ball in my hands while looking at me as I talk or sing to him. He likes to make this little face when I do...









Anyway one night I called him the little Foo-Foo in a song I made up and my husband really kind of liked it. So now he's just the Fitzy-Foo, or Foo.


----------



## Bramble

ScribblesAndQuills said:


> Well when our little guy is sleepy he likes sitting in his ball in my hands while looking at me as I talk or sing to him. He likes to make this little face when I do...
> 
> View attachment 69794
> 
> 
> Anyway one night I called him the little Foo-Foo in a song I made up and my husband really kind of liked it. So now he's just the Fitzy-Foo, or Foo.


Bramble hates being in a ball unless he's scared, I wish he enjoyed it more. Foo is a cute nickname, the song 'Little bunny Foo Foo' is one of my favourites 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishhead

We call Princess Perdita Pricklepants "Her Highness" most often, but "prickle-muffin," "prickly-bear," "stabby-pal," "prickleberry," and "princess" come up sometimes.


----------



## Aquilles

I usually call Aquilles "quill butt" when he is being stubborn.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

I call him Cosito (little thing in Spanish) but when I talk to others about him I refer to him as Ichiro.


----------



## Echo_21

I usually call Karn, Kar, The Hedgedog, Little Devil, or on occasion Pincushion.


----------



## Hedgie Tobi

my hedgehogs name is obito but to others i call him tobi :lol:


----------



## Linz&Remi

Mine's name is Remington so I often call him Remi. I have been calling him stinky a lot lately though :grin:


----------



## Bramble

Linz&Remi said:


> Mine's name is Remington so I often call him Remi. I have been calling him stinky a lot lately though :grin:


Stinky 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut

*Nicknames*

We often call our Hazel "Prickle Butt" or "Grump-Grump" when she's especially huffy! LOL.


----------



## HoneyPhantomhive

When I first brought my hedgie home, I was a little dissapointed she was a female because I couldn't name her after any of my favorite TV show characters. That's when I decided I could name her Cassie, and call her Cas for short-- named after Castiel from Supernatural because I am a giant geek XD


----------



## baby_hedgie

Zazu's popular nickname is zazu-wazu and occasionally hufflepuff


----------



## heytheredelilahedge

My husband calls Delilah "Creature." I sometimes refer to her as "Queen Bee," "Hedge," or "Hedgie Baby." My friend's one-and-a-half year old calls her "Belilah," so we call her that, too!

I was planning on renaming her once I bought her, but the name her previous owner gave her suits her so well!


----------



## Glacie Kennard

Bramble said:


> My husband says Bramble's room smells like Marmite (pic below), so we've dubbed him 'Marmite-Man'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


We named ours Glaceon Lee Kennard. For short, we call her Glacie. We also call her Happy Hedgie!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixel101

I call my hedgehog pix she's super cute.


----------



## Cestrada1984

Sonic gets called Nugget all the time. No idea why, it just stuck.


----------



## happytreecompany

i call wylie "wyles" for short but i also call him smoosh or squish when his front quills go over his eyes and he makes the grumpy face.


----------



## Bramble

happytreecompany said:


> i call wylie "wyles" for short but i also call him smoosh or squish when his front quills go over his eyes and he makes the grumpy face.


Squish for the grumpy face, lol, so apt!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heggielover

I had many names for my head genie Wallace.
Wally
Waldo
Where's Waldo
The hog
Hog warts
Mr. Hog
Or just hedgehog


----------



## Prue

Her actual name is Prudence, but we call her Prue, Bean, Pooper (self-explanatory), Pecan (not sure where that came from), and Apple Dumpling (she has an apple shaped hide).

My one friend also calls her "the football with legs" due to how she looks running in her playpen.


----------



## Salt&PepperHedgie

My hedgehogs name is Ozzy. I call him Grumpy. Its longer but it suit him! Just kidding,his nick name is Oz.


----------



## Thomashernandez

I usually call karo.


----------



## Bhuber8

Well my little girl is named Harvianna-Rose but Harvie-Rose or Harvie for short. 
I call her little monster! She's fierce! She's still getting used to us so she's does her little hissing but she improves everyday!

Not sure how I came up with the nickname. It just caught on. She's really a sweetheart. We should call her Princess though SHE LOVES to be pampered when we give her baths and she's spoiled! She also is a fitness freak and excercises for hours on her wheel. She likes to get her foot baths and nails trimmed, like I said princesss lol but she is our little monster!


----------



## Katten

Coconut:

- Cocobutt
- Hedgebutt
- Little Butt
- Buttface
...etc.


----------



## Miss Grumpy Cactus

I call Bramble, prickly princess, and miss grumpy cactus.


----------



## Nutmeg The Hedgehog

My little girl Nutmeg is nicknamed Girly, I don't know how I got the name I just started calling her Girly! 

She's a sweetie pie! 🙂


----------



## mike87

my hedgehog name is cuckoo, but i just call him crazy!!


----------



## Hedgekitty

My Hedgie’s nickname is Snuff. Well she has plenty of nick names!!! Her real name is Snuffle. I do call her Snuffleopolous sometimes as well and she responds with a cute glance or a huff depending on what she is doing.


----------



## Abster

His name is Leo but we call him "Trap Money Leo" during bonding time 😂


----------



## Sampta

My hedgehog gets called Fitz or the angry niffler by my sister. Fitz hisses alot and a hedgehog hiss is the same as a niffler noise from Fantastic Beast and Where to Find Them.


----------



## RayDay

Hi! Mine is Jenny, and I really love her!


----------



## ginnysmama

My little girl is Ginny, but we go with sweetheart, ginny-loo or G : )


----------



## CaramelSlade

I alternate between 2 of Michi’s nicknames. Meech & Nugget.


----------



## Hedgie~Ginger

Although I have an inkling that my hedgehog, Ginger, may hate me because of her baths and her nail clippings, I call her Hedgie sometimes.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91

I call my boy Teletubbie, Squeaker - Lickers, and Baby Boy of course.


----------



## Mecki

I don't have my hedgehog yet, but I plan to name him (or her) Mecki. That's the name of the hedgehog that was made into an animation in Germany in the 50's (based on the Grimm's Fairy Tale, _The Hare & the Hedgehog_).


----------



## Kara Prim

I call my hedgehog her name usually, but other times its your highness/ majesty, demon or hedge!


----------



## Aj.t

My girl’s full name is Christina Jazzmin Hedguilera, but I either call her Christina of mi princesa cause she a lil royal girl and she knows it👑💅🏼


----------



## Shrewbat

Our girl's OFFICIAL name is Pepper but we never call her that... We call her Shrewbat, Shrooby, Shroodle, Shroobs, Battyshrew, Shrooby Doo, Grumple, HufflePuff, Hoglet... More to follow I am sure.

NONE of our furkids are called by their actual names hehehe We have Shrooby, 3 kitties (Winnie, Peeg and Wah) and a very large horse called Spooks hehe


----------

